
With ‘Gigs’ Instead of Jobs, Workers Bear New Burdens - Futurebot
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/31/upshot/contractors-and-temps-accounted-for-all-of-the-growth-in-employment-in-the-last-decade.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
pink_dinner
I freelanced while living in Asia in my late 20s. I usually had 3-6 month
contracts and at the end of a contract, had to find my next gig.

You are basically running your own small business: taxes, marketing (finding
gigs), health insurance, and the uncertainty of finding your next pay check
are all things you now need to worry about.

Most people don't want this. They want to come into work, focus on their job,
and collect a paycheck.

The "gig" economy is just a fad. Companies love it because they don't have to
pay for a full-time employee.

